#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Можно ли что-то еще обнаружить, кроме связи между существами в прошлом, настоящем и будущем?

## Михаил_

Можно ли что-то еще обнаружить, кроме связи между существами в прошлом, настоящем и будущем?

----------


## Фил

Копролиты?.....

----------


## Галина_Сур

да

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

Если да, то что?

----------


## Won Soeng

Все, что Вы различаете - то и обнаруживаете.
Когда прекращено стремление к различению - обнаруживается лишь нерожденный покой.

----------

Монферран (01.07.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

> Все, что Вы различаете - то и обнаруживаете.
> Когда прекращено стремление к различению - обнаруживается лишь нерожденный покой.


Есть ли что-то кроме взаимозависимости в том что вы различаете?

----------


## Харуказе

> Есть ли что-то кроме взаимозависимости в том что вы различаете?


В видимом есть только видимое...ну и так далее (дальше забыл).

----------


## Михаил_

> В видимом есть только видимое...ну и так далее (дальше забыл).


Это видимое хоть на сколько то отдельно от взаимозависимости?

----------


## Харуказе

> Это видимое хоть на сколько то отдельно от взаимозависимости?


При чем тут взаимозависимость? Я же написал,что в видимом только видимое.

----------


## Михаил_

> При чем тут взаимозависимость? Я же написал,что в видимом только видимое.


Не спешите с ответом. Причем тут все остальное кроме взаимозависимости?
Возможно. Все что у "нас" реально есть - это связи между нами и больше ничего. 
Все что у нас есть - это разница между нами образованная связями и больше ничего.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть ли что-то кроме взаимозависимости в том что вы различаете?


Вы легко знаете, что различаете в этот момент. Чтобы развернуть процесс восприятия, возьмите что-то на грани распознавания. Скрип шестеренок ума станет заметнее

----------

Монферран (02.07.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

> Вы легко знаете, что различаете в этот момент. Чтобы развернуть процесс восприятия, возьмите что-то на грани распознавания. Скрип шестеренок ума станет заметнее


Коллега, вы больше внимания уделяете процессу восприятия, но давайте посмотрим на всю картину в целом. 
Возможно что не так уж и важно осознавать каждый момент восприятия все время. Может быть более важно попробовать поискать во всем окружающем мире, во всем что мы только способны воспринимать - что нибудь, хоть что нибудь - кроме игры взаимозависимости.

Не оказалось места для "Я", нет места для потока ума где "Я", это такая-же концепция для нас как и "время". А что вообще там может остаться?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Коллега, вы больше внимания уделяете процессу восприятия, но давайте посмотрим на всю картину в целом. 
> Возможно что не так уж и важно осознавать каждый момент восприятия все время. Может быть более важно попробовать поискать во всем окружающем мире, во всем что мы только способны воспринимать - что нибудь, хоть что нибудь - кроме игры взаимозависимости.
> 
> Не оказалось места для "Я", нет места для потока ума где "Я", это такая-же концепция для нас как и "время". А что вообще там может остаться?


Умозрительно глядя на картину можно наглядеть что угодно. 
Бывают взгляды этернализма, когда человек слышит: мир подобен кино, такой человек спрашивает: где же пленка?

Метафоры намекают, но не стоит в них слишком углубляться. Все воспринимаемое обусловлено. но нет способа отыскать нечто невоспринимаемое. Есть сфера прекращения чувств и восприятия. Пребывание в этой сфере отличимо лишь от пребывания в других сферах. Различения внутри этой сферы нет. Нечего обсудить. Только прекращение различий любых других сфер. Все прекращено, все пусто. Все возникает и прекращается, все обусловлено. Все обнаруживается без какой-либо собственной сущности, только как различение. 

Если ясно не обнаруживается обусловленность, отчего можно питать надежду обнаружить необусловленное? Только от внимания к ложным взглядам.

----------

Михаил_ (03.07.2017), Монферран (02.07.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

> Умозрительно глядя на картину можно наглядеть что угодно. 
> Метафоры намекают, но не стоит в них слишком углубляться. Все воспринимаемое обусловлено. но нет способа отыскать нечто невоспринимаемое.


Именно коллега, спасибо. 
"Я" мы можем обнаружить только в связи с другими "Я"
"поток ума" только в связи с другими потоками ума
"индивидуальность" только в связи с другими индивидуальностями
Что же мы можем обнаружить тогда? Только связи.

Нет смысла что-то искать, потому-что наверное и нет ничего кроме самой обусловленности.
Может и нет никаких "других"? Может быть все различие только в связях, в карме.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> да


А можно раскрыть этот ответ, с позиции Дзокчен ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Я" мы можем обнаружить только в связи с другими "Я"
> .


Необязательно.
Обнаружение "Я" вполне может быть обусловлено переживанием любой части нашего опыта, как отличной от того что переживает этот опыт и процесса переживания.
Придуманное "Я" также будет придумываться и при попытках обособления чегото одного из этой триады знающее-знаваемое-знавание, а также при попытках отрицания чегото из этой взаимобусловленной триады, и даже при попытке отрицания всей триады.

А вообще в чём у Вас вопрос в начале темы заключается ?
Не совсем понял о чём он.

----------

Михаил_ (04.07.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А можно раскрыть этот ответ, с позиции Дзокчен ?


могу только с позиции человека, немного знающего про Дзогчен) привести в пример известнуую тантру "Шесть Ваджрных Строф"
есть несколько ее переводов, вот тут например http://abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Cont...gde/6Ctrof.htm
мой любиммый перевод-этот:
Джон Рейнольдс перевёл с тибетского на английский. Перевод с английского Фариды Маликовой.

Хотя природа всего многообразия недвойственна, 
Истинное состояние каждой отдельной вещи – вне умозрительных оценок.

Хотя не создаём понятия из того, что называем "как оно есть",
Всё проявляющееся присутствует – оно всеблагое.

Поскольку всё самосовершенно, преодолев болезнь усилий,
Обладая присутствием, спонтанно пребываем в состоянии созерцания.

Если вы внимательно прочтете первые две строки-то обнаружите-многообразие, а так же что причина многообразия-мы сами.Первые две строки-это Основа пути Ати. Путь и Плод-это то, как мы работаем с Основой. Работая с Путем обнаруживает Основу и значит снова приходим к первым двум строкам.
По мне, что чтобы использовать вопрос топикстартера правильно, то есть чтобы правильно понять ответ-нужно смотреть на себя, а не от себя.  Не так, что "что я могу обнаружить?", а так "Что я обнаруживаю?"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2017), Михаил_ (03.07.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Если да, то что?


смотритите ответ Владимиру Николаевичу.

----------


## Харуказе

> Не спешите с ответом. Причем тут все остальное кроме взаимозависимости?
> Возможно. Все что у "нас" реально есть - это связи между нами и больше ничего. 
> Все что у нас есть - это разница между нами образованная связями и больше ничего.


При том что нет никакой разницы есть ли она вообще или нет в связи с воспринимаемым. Это как сутра про отравленную стрелу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно коллега, спасибо. 
> "Я" мы можем обнаружить только в связи с другими "Я"
> "поток ума" только в связи с другими потоками ума
> "индивидуальность" только в связи с другими индивидуальностями
> Что же мы можем обнаружить тогда? Только связи.
> 
> Нет смысла что-то искать, потому-что наверное и нет ничего кроме самой обусловленности.
> Может и нет никаких "других"? Может быть все различие только в связях, в карме.


То что связано реально в той же мере, что и связи.
Я и другие столь же реальны, как стол, эти буквы или фантазия о рогатом зайце.

----------

Михаил_ (04.07.2017), Монферран (04.07.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

> А вообще в чём у Вас вопрос в начале темы заключается ?
> Не совсем понял о чём он.


Это в основном практический вопрос, в начале темы, а не филосовский.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это в основном практический вопрос, в начале темы, а не филосовский.



Так нет же разницы между взглядом, путём и плодом.
То что заложено в взгляде, то и практикуется и это же является и результатом ; )

----------

Михаил_ (04.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> То что связано реально в той же мере, что и связи.
> Я и другие столь же реальны, как стол, эти буквы или фантазия о рогатом зайце.


Разве связи не произвольны? Мы различаем некоторые различия (признаки) и произвольно связываем одни признаки с другими - в образы. Замечая какие-то особенности у формы плывущего по небу облака, мы связываем эти особенности в знакомые нам представления и обнаруживаем образ, например, барашка в облаке...

Полагая образы реальными, мы можем и связи считать столь же реальными. Однако поскольку любые образы (хоть реального барашка, хоть созданного воображением, в облаке) - результат связи различенных признаков, произвольной связи - связи можно считать иллюзорными. Разве не так?

----------


## Михаил_

Я бы хотел еще дополнить, что и о "Я" и о связях можно говорить только на условном уровне. Спасибо за подсказку Глену Свенсону. Но то что есть - это текущий момент со всеми действующими связями - то что действовало в прошлом, то что будет через некоторое время действовать в настоящем - когда волна момента придет. 
Т.е. никакой действующей конструкции каналов связи нет, все уже заложено в "чипе" обыденного "я" в виде отпечатков и постоянно меняется.
Примерно так это нужно понимать?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве связи не произвольны? Мы различаем некоторые различия (признаки) и произвольно связываем одни признаки с другими - в образы. Замечая какие-то особенности у формы плывущего по небу облака, мы связываем эти особенности в знакомые нам представления и обнаруживаем образ, например, барашка в облаке...
> 
> Полагая образы реальными, мы можем и связи считать столь же реальными. Однако поскольку любые образы (хоть реального барашка, хоть созданного воображением, в облаке) - результат связи различенных признаков, произвольной связи - связи можно считать иллюзорными. Разве не так?


Нет, не произвольны. Они бесконечно разнообразны, но цепляние ограничивает те, что воспринимаются, как существующие.

----------

Монферран (04.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, не произвольны. Они бесконечно разнообразны, но цепляние ограничивает те, что воспринимаются, как существующие.


Это произвол цепляния.  :Smilie:  
При условии цепляния какие-то связи воспринимаются существующими, но при условии прекращения цепляния те же связи остаются в бесконечном разнообразии потенциальных возможностей. Разве не так?


апд Т.е. возможно видеть признаки как связанными (концептуально), так и не связанными (просто порожденными виджняной, до-цепляния).


апд2 В качестве примера. Здесь на форуме как-то появлялась картинка, которая поначалу видится мутной мазней, но при внимательном взгляде внезапно мутные пятна схватываются в единый образ. Оказывается это не пятна, а замаскированная мутная фотка коровы. Таким образом, признаки коровы первоначально не связаны, и только некое дополнительное условие (цепляние) заставляет увидеть в мазне корову.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не произвол. Цепляние обусловлено жаждой.
Нет никакой потенциальности, помимо цепляния.

----------

Монферран (04.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Не произвол. Цепляние обусловлено жаждой.
> Нет никакой потенциальности, помимо цепляния.


Что я подразумеваю под потенциальностью - это то, что среди всего бесконечного разнообразия признаков зацепиться можно за тот или иной набор признаков. Потенциально, могут быть цепляния за бесконечное разнообразие различенного. 

Не _произвольным_ цепляние могло бы быть, если в конкретной ситуации можно указать, благодаря чему происходит цепляние за то, а не за иное. Но всё, что можно сказать в ответ на вопрос "благодаря чему?" - только указание условия - жажды (или звеньев, начиная с авидьи). Почему сейчас Вы цепляетесь именно за эти слова? Из-за условия жажды. Но и если происходит цепляние за иные образы (предметы в комнате, например, вкус чая и т.д.), условие всё то же - жажда. 
И поэтому всё так произошло.  :Smilie:  Произвольно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Произвольно значит по воле, из воли.
Цепляние же обусловлено жаждой. Жажда необходимое условие. Воля же рождена (санскара упадана скандха)

----------

Монферран (04.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Произвольно значит по воле, из воли.


Да нет же!  :Smilie:  Произвольно - значит спонтанно, помимо воли.

В контексте звеньев воля вообще не причем. Просто не видно разных причин для разных исходов. Одна и та же жажда - условие цепляния за разное различенное.

----------


## Won Soeng

Моргните сейчас. Вы сделали это произвольно, поскольку захотели и ничто не помешало. Ваша воля не была ограничена. 
Непроизвольно, значит не произведено волей. Значит обусловлено иначе.

Необусловленного ничем нет вовсе. Воля же обусловлена, но возможны варианты. Условия позволяют. Чего изволите?

----------

Монферран (04.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Моргните сейчас. Вы сделали это произвольно, поскольку захотели и ничто не помешало. Ваша воля не была ограничена. 
> Непроизвольно, значит не произведено волей. Значит обусловлено иначе.
> 
> Необусловленного ничем нет вовсе. Воля же обусловлена, но возможны варианты. Условия позволяют. Чего изволите?


Очевидно, мы вкладываем разный смысл в слово "произвольно". Причём, в том, что касается личностного - действительно, слово "непроизвольно" совершенно корректно употреблено Вами. 

Я же имел в виду безличное происхождение цепляния. Почему происходит цепляние за то или иное? "Произвольно" - случайно, незакономерно, непредсказуемо. Случайно происходит цепляние за то, а не за иное различенное. Разве не так?







> Необусловленного ничем нет вовсе. Воля же обусловлена, но возможны варианты.


Цепляние обусловлено. Я не обсуждал здесь, обусловлено оно волей или нет.

Цепляние обусловлено жаждой. Но чем обусловлено цепляние за конкретный набор различенного, вот именно за эти слова, образы, а не за иные?

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда-то я тоже воспринимал смысл слова "произвольно" как помимо воли. Но потом уточнился

----------

Монферран (05.07.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Цепляние это условие существования. Конкретный же момент восприятия обусловлен рождением и называется старость-смерть

----------

Монферран (05.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда-то я тоже воспринимал смысл слова "произвольно" как помимо воли. Но потом уточнился


"Помимо воли" я написал поспешно. Уточнил же затем: "воля не причём".
Слово имеет смысл _не только_ в связи с волей. 
Произвольное - не вытекающее из чего-нибудь с необходимостью. http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/982418

Цепляние имеет условием жажду. А какое конкретное условие у цепляния за конкретный набор данных?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Помимо воли" я написал поспешно. Уточнил же затем: "воля не причём".
> Слово имеет смысл _не только_ в связи с волей. 
> Произвольное - не вытекающее из чего-нибудь с необходимостью. http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/982418


"Происходящее из  выбора" : )
Этимологически слово _воля_ это _выбор_. _Произвольное_ это  не обязательно зависящее и происходящее от  нашего выбора, но вполне так может называться зависящее и происходящее от "выбора" когото или чегото другого.

----------

Монферран (05.07.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

http://xn----8sbauh0beb7ai9bh.xn--p1...BD%D1%8B%D0%B9

По словарям значения используются разые. Вплоть до противоположных.

----------

Монферран (05.07.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Помимо воли" я написал поспешно. Уточнил же затем: "воля не причём".
> Слово имеет смысл _не только_ в связи с волей. 
> Произвольное - не вытекающее из чего-нибудь с необходимостью. http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/982418
> 
> Цепляние имеет условием жажду. А какое конкретное условие у цепляния за конкретный набор данных?


Совокупности цепляния рождаются и стареют-умирают. Все конкретное - в этих двух звеньях. У воли (выбора) необходимое условие - сомнения.

----------

Монферран (05.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Совокупности цепляния рождаются и стареют-умирают. Все конкретное - в этих двух звеньях. У воли (выбора) необходимое условие - сомнения.


На вопрос "каков маршрут?" можно ответить уклончиво: "езжай по городу".
Мне бы хотелось более определённого ответа или возражений. Почему в корзинке совокупностей цепляния оказывается один набор, а не иной? Если это одни и те же жажда и цепляние наполняют "корзинку" по-разному и ничего нельзя сказать, чем разница обусловлена - это случайный процесс (произвольный, т.е. не заданный законом: из этого получится одно, а вот из этого - уже иное). Из черного ящика цепляния на свет извлекаются совокупности с разными наборами связанных признаков...

----------


## Алексей Л

> Можно ли что-то еще обнаружить, кроме связи между существами в прошлом, настоящем и будущем?


Есть только одна вещь которая кстати тоже обнаруживается и которая никогда не меняется - это Ум, он существует сам по себе как по-моему единственная форма существования чего-либо, то есть существование есть Ум, внимание тонкий момент, несуществование - тоже Ум так как там где нет Ума не может быть ничего другого кроме Ума,  другого просто не бывает.

----------


## Won Soeng

> На вопрос "каков маршрут?" можно ответить уклончиво: "езжай по городу".
> Мне бы хотелось более определённого ответа или возражений. Почему в корзинке совокупностей цепляния оказывается один набор, а не иной? Если это одни и те же жажда и цепляние наполняют "корзинку" по-разному и ничего нельзя сказать, чем разница обусловлена - это случайный процесс (произвольный, т.е. не заданный законом: из этого получится одно, а вот из этого - уже иное). Из черного ящика цепляния на свет извлекаются совокупности с разными наборами связанных признаков...


Да нет никакого набора, который мог бы быть иным. Отслеживая момент за моментом видно и страдание и жажда, в каждом моменте, и конкретные рупа/ведана/самджня/санскара/виджняна. 
Но не определяет одна рупа другую рупа. Это заблуждение. Не определяет одна виджняна другую виждняна. Это тоже заблуждение. И одна самджня не определяет другую самджня. И это тоже всего лишь заблуждение.

Это все равно, что глядя на экране на точки, думать, что загоревшись, точка предопределяет другую точку. Но нет, не предопределяет. У них у всех скрытые причины. Нет среди точек ни одной, которая бы помогла увидеть причины.

----------

Монферран (05.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Да нет никакого набора, который мог бы быть иным. Отслеживая момент за моментом видно и страдание и жажда, в каждом моменте, и конкретные рупа/ведана/самджня/санскара/виджняна. 
> Но не определяет одна рупа другую рупа. Это заблуждение. Не определяет одна виджняна другую виждняна. Это тоже заблуждение. И одна самджня не определяет другую самджня. И это тоже всего лишь заблуждение.
> 
> Это все равно, что глядя на экране на точки, думать, что загоревшись, точка предопределяет другую точку. Но нет, не предопределяет. У них у всех скрытые причины. Нет среди точек ни одной, которая бы помогла увидеть причины.


Вот, спасибо, это уже ближе к телу. Вы меня понимаете, а хочется как-то человеческого тепла и понимания...
А понимаете ли Вы, что, собственно, я изначально к этому и веду, ища подтверждения (если только не цепляться к отдельным словам, с приблизительным смыслом)?

Скрытые причины я и назвал выше черным ящиком. То есть зависимость установлена, цепляние - условие рождения, но ничего большего сказать нельзя о том, как родилось именно это, а не то. Это рождённое - тавтологическая данность, таковость.

Поскольку причины исходов ситуаций (конкретного рождённого) скрыты, то нет отслеживаемой закономерности, какие именно предметы появятся из черного ящика. Всего лишь известно, что что-то непременно появится - рупа/ведана/самджня/санскара/виджняна, без предположений о конкретике наполнения этих "корзинок". Извлекается произвольный набор рождённого из чёрного ящика цепляния, а не закономерный.

----------


## Йен

Если вы о причинах возникновения дхамм, то они в Абхидхамме описаны, в Паттхане. Например, рупа порождается каммой, сознанием, температурой или питанием. Для появления сознания с сопутствующими ментальными факторами нужны сенсорная основа и объект.

----------

Михаил_ (05.07.2017), Монферран (05.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для появления сознания с сопутствующими ментальными факторами нужны сенсорная основа и объект.


А предыдущий момент читта, нужен ?
или по другому:
Предыдущее какоето читта нужно ?

----------


## Йен

> А предыдущий момент читта, нужен ?
> или по другому:
> Предыдущее какоето читта нужно ?


 В рамках читтаниямы - читта этого момента обусловлена предыдущей, этим же законом определяется последовательность читт в ментальном процессе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.07.2017), Михаил_ (06.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В рамках читтаниямы - читта этого момента обусловлена предыдущей, этим же законом определяется последовательность читт в ментальном процессе.


Таким образом, для появления момента сознания с сопутствующими ментальными факторами нужны не только сенсорная основа и объект, но и читта предыдущего момента ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот, спасибо, это уже ближе к телу. Вы меня понимаете, а хочется как-то человеческого тепла и понимания...
> А понимаете ли Вы, что, собственно, я изначально к этому и веду, ища подтверждения (если только не цепляться к отдельным словам, с приблизительным смыслом)?
> 
> Скрытые причины я и назвал выше черным ящиком. То есть зависимость установлена, цепляние - условие рождения, но ничего большего сказать нельзя о том, как родилось именно это, а не то. Это рождённое - тавтологическая данность, таковость.
> 
> Поскольку причины исходов ситуаций (конкретного рождённого) скрыты, то нет отслеживаемой закономерности, какие именно предметы появятся из черного ящика. Всего лишь известно, что что-то непременно появится - рупа/ведана/самджня/санскара/виджняна, без предположений о конкретике наполнения этих "корзинок". Извлекается произвольный набор рождённого из чёрного ящика цепляния, а не закономерный.


Человеческое тепло не обязательно строится на поддержке ошибок и заблуждений.
Если и нельзя что-то сказать, то нельзя говорить и о произвольности (в смысле отсутствия закономерности). Если удается распознавать, то можно и исследовать. А если удается исследовать, то обнаруживается, что о случайности речи не идет. Снова и снова все условия вполне конкретны и различимы. Принципиально неразличимых условий нет. Как только прекращены жажда и цепляние, распознавание чувствования становится совершенным. Причина жажды - чувствование. 

Вся цепь прослеживается от любой конкретной ситуации до возникновения неведения и прекращения неведения.  Возникновение неведения так же прослеживается до общения с неправильными людьми.



> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Монферран (06.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Человеческое тепло не обязательно строится на поддержке ошибок и заблуждений.
> Если и нельзя что-то сказать, то нельзя говорить и о произвольности (в смысле отсутствия закономерности). Если удается распознавать, то можно и исследовать. А если удается исследовать, то обнаруживается, что о случайности речи не идет. Снова и снова все условия вполне конкретны и различимы. Принципиально неразличимых условий нет. Как только прекращены жажда и цепляние, распознавание чувствования становится совершенным. Причина жажды - чувствование. 
> 
> Вся цепь прослеживается от любой конкретной ситуации до возникновения неведения и прекращения неведения.  Возникновение неведения так же прослеживается до общения с неправильными людьми.


Значит возможно увидеть абсолютно всё, что скрыто? В это верится с трудом.
Для меня это представляет определенную трудность, и я пытаюсь это прояснить. 

В примере с пикселями Вы сказали: _у них у всех скрытые причины. Нет среди точек ни одной, которая бы помогла увидеть причины._
Если причины скрыты в том смысле, что их никогда до конца не выявить, тогда вместо (невыявляемой) закономерности присутствует случайность. Разве не так?
А если все причины различимы, принципиально могут быть исследованы, какая аналогия это демонстрирует?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Значит возможно увидеть абсолютно всё, что скрыто? В это верится с трудом.
> Для меня это представляет определенную трудность, и я пытаюсь это прояснить. 
> 
> В примере с пикселями Вы сказали: _у них у всех скрытые причины. Нет среди точек ни одной, которая бы помогла увидеть причины._
> Если причины скрыты в том смысле, что их никогда до конца не выявить, тогда вместо (невыявляемой) закономерности присутствует случайность. Разве не так?
> А если все причины различимы, принципиально могут быть исследованы, какая аналогия это демонстрирует?


Точки на экране это аналог рождения и смерти. Причины всего воспринимаемого не в других восприятиях. Всегда причины в звеньях жажда-цепляние-существование. И их можно увидеть. Вы можете увидеть, что точки на экране зажигаются благодаря многим условиям. Есть люмнофор, есть поляризационный фильтр, есть электроды, есть схема управления, есть видеоадаптер, есть программа, управляющая видеоадаптером.

----------

Монферран (06.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Точки на экране это аналог рождения и смерти. Причины всего воспринимаемого не в других восприятиях. Всегда причины в звеньях жажда-цепляние-существование. И их можно увидеть. Вы можете увидеть, что точки на экране зажигаются благодаря многим условиям. Есть люмнофор, есть поляризационный фильтр, есть электроды, есть схема управления, есть видеоадаптер, есть программа, управляющая видеоадаптером.


_Причины всего воспринимаемого не в других восприятиях._ Тем не менее, в этой аналогии с пикселями воспринимаемое, или восприятие - аналог жажды-цепляния-существования (воспринимаются люмнофор, поляризационный фильтр, электроды, схема управления, видеоадаптер, программа, управляющая видеоадаптером). Так?

И тогда, так же как бывает предел в исследовании воспринимаемого (например, вот никак не удаётся выяснить, кто производитель девайса), почему бы ни быть пределу возможности выявить жажду и пр.?

----------


## Won Soeng

> _Причины всего воспринимаемого не в других восприятиях._ Тем не менее, в этой аналогии с пикселями воспринимаемое, или восприятие - аналог жажды-цепляния-существования (воспринимаются люмнофор, поляризационный фильтр, электроды, схема управления, видеоадаптер, программа, управляющая видеоадаптером). Так?
> 
> И тогда, так же как бывает предел в исследовании воспринимаемого (например, вот никак не удаётся выяснить, кто производитель девайса), почему бы ни быть пределу возможности выявить жажду и пр.?


Не нужно увлекаться метафорами  :Smilie:  Они лишь иллюстрация одного принципа, а не глубокое подобие.

Речь о том, что причины этого видимого не в другом видимом, этого слышимого - не в другом слышимом.

Нужно помнить, что при условии рождения возникает старение и смерть, при условии существования (бхава, реальности) возникает рождение, при условии цепляния возникает существование, при условии жажды возникает цепляние. 

Когда Вы смотрите фильм, Вы понимаете, что причина движения стакана на экране не нарисованная рука на экране. Это все лишь пятна света и тени с проектора или пленки. И там они появились в результате множества процессов, которые на экране не видны. Нужно перестать смотреть на экран и посмотреть туда, откуда на экран это проецируется.

Жизнь проецируется рождением. Рождение проецируется существованием. Существование проецируется цеплянием.

----------

Монферран (06.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Не нужно увлекаться метафорами  Они лишь иллюстрация одного принципа, а не глубокое подобие.
> 
> Речь о том, что причины этого видимого не в другом видимом, этого слышимого - не в другом слышимом.
> 
> Нужно помнить, что при условии рождения возникает старение и смерть, при условии существования (бхава, реальности) возникает рождение, при условии цепляния возникает существование, при условии жажды возникает цепляние. 
> 
> Когда Вы смотрите фильм, Вы понимаете, что причина движения стакана на экране не нарисованная рука на экране. Это все лишь пятна света и тени с проектора или пленки. И там они появились в результате множества процессов, которые на экране не видны. Нужно перестать смотреть на экран и посмотреть туда, откуда на экран это проецируется.
> 
> Жизнь проецируется рождением. Рождение проецируется существованием. Существование проецируется цеплянием.


Но помимо этого принципа я хотел здесь обсуждать кое-что ещё, в связи с этим принципом.
Посмотрите, о пятнах и игре света и тени я и сам говорил чуть ранее. Поначалу картинка видится набором пятен, и вдруг неожиданно связываются пятна в образ коровы, невидимый прежде. Ба, да это же корова! А Вы сейчас говорите разве не о том же самом (разрозненных признаках в фильме, точках, связываемых в образы руки и стакана)? 

Не претендую на полное постижение этого принципа, поэтому спасибо за разъяснения.
Но всё-таки, разве _жизнь проецируется рождением_ не случайно?
Что я понимаю под закономерностью - вариативность обусловлена иной вариативностью. Вы подумали, что я имею в виду, восприятие обусловлено иным восприятием. С этим разобрались. Я думаю, что вариативность воспринимаемого обусловлена невариативными звеньями. Поскольку в звеньях невозможны варианты - они подобны черным ящикам. Ничего нельзя сказать, чем обусловлена вариативность жизни, проецируемой рождением. Жизнь случайна.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но помимо этого принципа я хотел здесь обсуждать кое-что ещё, в связи с этим принципом.
> Посмотрите, о пятнах и игре света и тени я и сам говорил чуть ранее. Поначалу картинка видится набором пятен, и вдруг неожиданно связываются пятна в образ коровы, невидимый прежде. Ба, да это же корова! А Вы сейчас говорите разве не о том же самом (разрозненных признаках в фильме, точках, связываемых в образы руки и стакана)? 
> 
> Не претендую на полное постижение этого принципа, поэтому спасибо за разъяснения.
> Но всё-таки, разве _жизнь проецируется рождением_ не случайно?
> Что я понимаю под закономерностью - вариативность обусловлена иной вариативностью. Вы подумали, что я имею в виду, восприятие обусловлено иным восприятием. С этим разобрались. Я думаю, что вариативность воспринимаемого обусловлена невариативными звеньями. Поскольку в звеньях невозможны варианты - они подобны черным ящикам. Ничего нельзя сказать, чем обусловлена вариативность жизни, проецируемой рождением. Жизнь случайна.


Пятна - это рупа. Корова - это самджня. Они связаны, но пятна не обуславливают корову, а корова не обуславливает пятна.

Жизнь проецируется рождением обусловленно, случайности в этой обусловленности нет. Не все рожденное может реализоваться во что-то явно наблюдаемое и однозначное именно в этой жизни, существованием обусловлено не одно это рождение. Это выглядит не так, что из корзины с бусами кто-то берет горсть, а кто-то другой - другую горсть. Это выглядит  так, что семена засеяны и во всех жизнях, где есть достаточные вспомогательные условия - дадут соответствующие плоды. В зависимости от других условий - плоды очень разнообразные, порой незаметные, неочевидные, даже порой кажется, что плодов нет.

Вот пример

У каждого семени есть плод, он в определенном смысле обусловлен в точности. Из семени яблока не вырастет тыква. А вот вырастет ли из семени тыквы растение тыквы,  будет ли эта тыква слабая или сильная, не побьет ли ее град, не заморозит ли мороз, не сожжет ли солнце или пожар, не съест ли грызун, будет ли ее цветки опылены и дадут ли плоды - это все уже обусловлено множеством дополнительных условий, которые так же рождаются, просто не воспринимаются неумелым наблюдателем, как связанные с той же тыквой. Кажется, что связано только семечко, но связано все и со всем и все рождено при условии существования.

Поэтому говорится, что пратитья  самутпада очень глубока.

----------

Монферран (06.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Пятна - это рупа. Корова - это самджня. Они связаны, но пятна не обуславливают корову, а корова не обуславливает пятна.


Благодарен за любое пояснение 12хпс. Но что скажете о том, случайна или закономерна рупа? Рупой могут быть не только пятна, вариативно, а на месте цепляния не может быть вариативности. Поэтому цепляние подобно чёрному ящику: единое условие для разных вариантов рупы. Это так или нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

Рупа не отделима от ведана, самджня, санскара и виджняна.  Они рождаются закономерно, обусловленно целпянием. Но нет протяженности во времени. Из-за иллюзии протяженности во времени не видно рождение.

----------

Монферран (06.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Рупа не отделима от ведана, самджня, санскара и виджняна.  Они рождаются закономерно, обусловленно целпянием. Но нет протяженности во времени. Из-за иллюзии протяженности во времени не видно рождение.


Что ж, смутно об этой проблеме времени я догадывался, но полностью её не осознаю.

Я так понимаю, закономерность, по-Вашему, в том, что условие рождения пяти скандх всегда одно - цепляние. Мой вопрос о разных рупа и самджня Вы считаете лишённым смысла. Ведь вариации моментов типа самджня-корова и самджня-барашек подразумевают протяженность во времени, а она - иллюзия. Следует рассматривать только актуальный момент, а не разные варианты моментов. Так? И если так, мне всё равно не до конца понятно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иллюзия в том, что рупа принадлежит то корове, то барашку. Так же иллюзия в том, что из одного момента следует другой (т.е. один момент содержит необходимое условие для другого).  Между черными точками много нечерных. Смысл заключен в их комбинации. Но черные выглядят значимее. Самджня всего лишь способ придать значение некоторым признакам рупа, поскольку их с самджня связывает ведана. Самджня словно трафарет.

Иллюзия времени возникает от придания значимости одним альтернативам, против других. Виджняна выглядит направляемой и подвижной.

----------

Монферран (06.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Иллюзия в том, что рупа принадлежит то корове, то барашку.


Интересно. Я не думал так, что прям корове и барашку, а скорее - вот там одни точки, а вон там уже иные.
Но похоже, не бывает разных руп с разными точками. Рупы просто пустые. Да?

Вернее, руп_а_ пустая.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересно. Я не думал так, что прям корове и барашку, а скорее - вот там одни точки, а вон там уже иные.
> Но похоже, не бывает разных руп с разными точками. Рупы просто пустые. Да?
> 
> Вернее, руп_а_ пустая.



Все пять скандх пусты. Можно сказать: пусты от принадлежности чему-то. Ничему не принадлежат, ничем не обладают.

----------

Монферран (06.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Все пять скандх пусты. Можно сказать: пусты от принадлежности чему-то. Ничему не принадлежат, ничем не обладают.


А разнообразие - иллюзия или нет?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А разнообразие - иллюзия или нет?


Если Вы посмотритесь в трильяж, можете увидеть свои бесчисленные отражения.иллюзия и реальность не имеют различий. Только привязанность наделяет что-то значимостью.

----------

Монферран (07.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Если Вы посмотритесь в трильяж, можете увидеть свои бесчисленные отражения.иллюзия и реальность не имеют различий. Только привязанность наделяет что-то значимостью.


То, что называется отражением, подразумевается связанным с отражённым телом. Вот тело или предмет, и вот оно отражается в зеркале. Но эта связь имеет место в рамках концептуального мышления. "До мышления" не назовут объект объектом, а отражение отражением. Мышление сопряжено с привязанностью, когда не видна пустотность объектов, т.е. то, как они возникают благодаря стремлению их узнавать. Да?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, что называется отражением, подразумевается связанным с отражённым телом. Вот тело или предмет, и вот оно отражается в зеркале. Но эта связь имеет место в рамках концептуального мышления. "До мышления" не назовут объект объектом, а отражение отражением. Мышление сопряжено с привязанностью, когда не видна пустотность объектов, т.е. то, как они возникают благодаря стремлению их узнавать. Да?


Мышление жаждет конкретности, поэтому видит много отражений, много альтернатив, много похожих, но разных образов, предметов, мыслей. До мышления ничего этого нет. Есть лишь цепляние, при условие которого возникает все это разнообразное существование, альтернативные восприятия которых проявляются в жизни рожденных совокупностей.

----------

Монферран (07.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Мышление жаждет конкретности, поэтому видит много отражений, много альтернатив, много похожих, но разных образов, предметов, мыслей. До мышления ничего этого нет. Есть лишь цепляние, при условие которого возникает все это разнообразное существование, альтернативные восприятия которых проявляются в жизни рожденных совокупностей.


Обязательно ли видеть, как признаки связываются в образы, чтобы не было привязанности или цепляния?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обязательно ли видеть, как признаки связываются в образы, чтобы не было привязанности или цепляния?


 Прекращение цепляния - нирвана. Есть два пути к нирване. В одном случае глубоко исследуются дхармы, в другом случае глубоко исследуется прекращение.

----------

Михаил_ (08.07.2017), Монферран (07.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Прекращение цепляния - нирвана. Есть два пути к нирване. В одном случае глубоко исследуются дхармы, в другом случае глубоко исследуется прекращение.


А какому пути учит Банкей? Говорит, просто пребывайте в нерождённом. Не делайте дурных поступков. Как же ученики догадаются, как надо исследовать, если об этом прямо не говорят учителя дзен?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какому пути учит Банкей? Говорит, просто пребывайте в нерождённом. Не делайте дурных поступков. Как же ученики догадаются, как надо исследовать, если об этом прямо не говорят учителя дзен?


Исследование прекращения и есть пребывание в нерожденном.не нужно много наставлений для практики праджняпарамиты. Объяснения лишь еще больше запутывают.

Бросьте все это. Снова и снова. Идите только в "не знаю", шаг за шагом, стопятьсот миллионов шагов.
Отбрасывая все что возникает, Вы прямо наблюдаете работу цепляния. Как только отбрасывате, в этот момент наблюдаете прекращение цепляния. Вновь замечая возникновение видите работу жажды. Отбрасывая,видите прекращение жажды. Замечая возникновение видите работу контакта. Отбрасывая, видите прекращение контакта. Замечая возникновение видите работу невежества. Отбрасывая, видите прекращение невежества.замечая возникновение и отбрасывая внимание к возникающему пребываете в нерожденном, утверждаетесь в нерожденном, словно начинающий велосипедист - сначала падает, потом виляет, потом катится все устойчивее и увереннее.

----------

Михаил_ (08.07.2017), Монферран (08.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Исследование прекращения и есть пребывание в нерожденном.не нужно много наставлений для практики праджняпарамиты. Объяснения лишь еще больше запутывают.
> 
> Бросьте все это. Снова и снова. Идите только в "не знаю", шаг за шагом, стопятьсот миллионов шагов.
> Отбрасывая все что возникает, Вы прямо наблюдаете работу цепляния. Как только отбрасывате, в этот момент наблюдаете прекращение цепляния. Вновь замечая возникновение видите работу жажды. Отбрасывая,видите прекращение жажды. Замечая возникновение видите работу контакта. Отбрасывая, видите прекращение контакта. Замечая возникновение видите работу невежества. Отбрасывая, видите прекращение невежества.замечая возникновение и отбрасывая внимание к возникающему пребываете в нерожденном, утверждаетесь в нерожденном, словно начинающий велосипедист - сначала падает, потом виляет, потом катится все устойчивее и увереннее.


Если перечисленное и вправду видно и наблюдаемо, то почему об этом не сказать кому-то, хотя бы однажды? Возможно, я плохо искал, не заметил... Вы видели, чтобы Банкей или другие дзен-учителя говорили о том, как замечается возникновение и прекращение контакта, жажды и прочего? Может быть, это они сказали непонятными мне словами?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы думаете, что отбрасывать нужно все идеи кроме некоторых? Нет, нужно отбросить все. Таков путь. Вы уже знаете достаточно, чтобы опираться на мудрость, а не на ее суррогаты.

----------

Монферран (08.07.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы думаете, что отбрасывать нужно все идеи кроме некоторых? Нет, нужно отбросить все. Таков путь. Вы уже знаете достаточно, чтобы опираться на мудрость, а не на ее суррогаты.


Я вообще не знаю, что такое мудрость. Как опираться на то, о чём понятия не имеешь?  :Cry: 

Вот видит, например, учитель возникновение жажды и прекращение её. Это же не идея какая-то? Так же, как он видит обычные предметы. Но о увиденных предметах он говорит, а о увиденной жажде - нет. Вот почему так?  :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я вообще не знаю, что такое мудрость. Как опираться на то, о чём понятия не имеешь? 
> 
> Вот видит, например, учитель возникновение жажды и прекращение её. Это же не идея какая-то? Так же, как он видит обычные предметы. Но о увиденных предметах он говорит, а о увиденной жажде - нет. Вот почему так?


Потому что Вы думаете, что жажда это что-то особенное. Задержите дыхание и считайте до ста. Жажда взорвет Ваш ум. Не сможете не заметить. Вдохните. Вы увидите как жажда отступает. Пока Вы думаете, что возникновение и прекращение отличаются от этого - Вы на ложном пути.

Вы уже знаете, что значит не думать и знать. Просто учитесь удерживаться от падения в домыслы. Осознавайте, что мышление рождается неведением. Ясность не рождает рассуждений. Вам знакомо и то и другое, учитесь расслаблять мышление, как если бы разжимали кулак.

Если Вы хотите, чтобы сначала Вам 100000 учителей подтвердили наставление - просто спросите себя, откуда столько неуверенности? Убейте Будду.

----------

Монферран (09.07.2017)

----------

